# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Καρδερίνες ζευγάρια για το 2014

## kostaskirki

Σήμερα ένωσα τα ζευγάρια!  Από τώρα ξεκινάει η αναμονή. .......

Ζευγάρι 
N1


ζευγάρι
Ν2


ζευγάρι N3


Ζευγάρι
N4



Ζευγάρι
N5



Αντε και καλή σεζόν σε όλους και όλες! !

----------


## kostas bird

Πολυ ωραιες εικονες αντε με το καλο......

----------


## geo_ilion

με το καλο κωστα και στη φωλια οι θηλυκες σου καλη αναπαραγωγη να εχεις

----------


## antonispahn

Με το καλο στη φωλια, πολλές κάτασπρες mites βλέπω άρα πάμε καλά

----------


## jk21

καλη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο Κωστα ! σου ευχομαι και σενα αλλα και σε ολους μας ,να ζησουμε ομορφες στιγμες με την εκτροφη σου !

----------


## HarrisC

Μπραβο Κωστα,υπεροχα πουλια.Να γεμισει η κλουβα μικρακια γρηγορα

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Κωστα. 

Ευχομαι!!! καλη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο, με πολλα καρδερινακια κλαρωμενα. 

Θα ζησουμε υπεροχες στιγμες φετος.  :Happy:

----------


## tasos-mo

Κώστα καλή υπομονή και καλά αποτελέσματα...Αν κατάλαβα καλά σχεδόν όλα τα ζευγάρια τα εχεις σε 75αρες ζευγαρωστρες.Εχεις κάνει καμία πατέντα(ενωσες δύο μαζί..;; :winky:  η δουλεύεις σε τόσο μικρές διαστάσεις..;

----------


## kostaskirki

Τάσο έχω ενωμένες 2 ζευγαρωστρες αλλά όχι στο μήκος αλλά στο ύψος. Έχω αφαιρέσει δηλαδή τον πάτο απο την μία και την οροφή από την άλλη  και τις ένωσα.

----------


## kostaskirki

Σημερα το πρωι μετα την δουλεια ειχα κοντραστ συνεσθηματων!! Μια καρδερινα στην φωλια νεκρη απο δυστοκια, στο πρωτο της αυγο (ασβεστιο βαζω σε αυγοτροφη &σε υγρη μορφη miral που περιεχει ασβεστιο) την τυχη μου!!
Το καλο τουλαχιστον ειναι πως σε αλλο ζευγαρι εκατσε πια και κλωσαει η θυληκια 3 αυγουλακια μιας και ο αρσενικος μου χαλασε τα πρωτα 2 της φωλιας. (Πλεον ο αρσενικος ειναι εκτος)
Αντε να δουμε φετος! Και κλασσικα πλεον απο Σαββατο παλι βροχες μας εχει για εδω!

----------


## kostaskirki

Λαθος φωτογραφια η παραπανω. Μακαρι να το ειχα αυτο το πουλακι!! Η σωστη ειναι αυτη!

----------


## jk21

Kωστα λυπαμαι για το ενα πουλακι και σου ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο για το δευτερο ! 

το ατυχο πουλακι το βρηκες με αυγο να μην μπορει να βγει ή υποθετεις δυστοκια; 

τα αυγα στο ζευγαρι που τα πρωτα δυο πειραχθηκανε ,ηταν συνεχομενα σε ημερες και τα 5 ; στα σπασμενα ειδες στον κροκο αν υπηρχε το λευκο κυκλακι ;

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Κωστα. 

Λυπαμαι!!! για την μικρη σου. 

Με σφηνωμενο πρωτο αυγο αυγο στην αμαρα, εχασα και εγω την κουκλιτσα Timbrado, προσφατα. 

Τελικα οσο σουπιοκοκκαλο και να παιρνουν, εαν ειναι να γινει το κακο .. θα γινει. 

Καλη συνεχεια!!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Το αυγο Δημητρη ηταν κολλημενο στην αμαρα του πουλιου. Το 1/4 του αυγου ηταν εξω. Ηταν Ατυχο πουλακι.  Οσο για τα αυγα το πρωτο δεν το πειραξε, το δευτερο μεχρι το μεσημερι ηταν ενταξει αλλα το απογευμα ειχαν γινει ομελετα. Δεν μπορουσα να διακρινω κατι γιατι ηταν σχεδον ανυπαρχτος ο κροκος. Εβγαλα τον αρσενικο και η θυληκια συνεχισε κανονικα την αλλη μερα. Εκανε αλλα 3 αυγα και τα κλωσαει τωρα. Αν ειναι ενσπορα θα φανει σε 2 μερες στην ωοσκοπησει.
Συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου δημητρη(lagreco) αν ειναι να γινει το κακο δυστηχως θα γινει!! Εμεις απλα προσπαθουμε να ελαττωνουμε τις πιθανοτητες για το κακο!

----------


## kostaskirki

Ο πρώτος νεοσσος του 14 ,το αυγο το περιμένω σήμερα και βλέπουμε. ....

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο !! Καλή συνέχεια στα επόμενα

----------


## jk21

καλη συνεχεια και καλοκλαρωτο Κωστα !!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

Kωστα ευχομαι να πανε πολύ καλα!!!όλα τα εμπόδια σε καλο φιλε.εγω ετσι λεω...οι καρδερίνες είναι τα ποιο υπεροχα πουλια φιλε...αλλα κ τα ποιο παραξενα!!!θελουν πολύ υπομονη!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Τα πραγματα δεν πηγαν καλα! Εχθες το απογευμα τα δακτυλιδωσα και σημερα το πρωι ηταν πεταμενα απο την φωλια και δεν τα προλαβα! Δυστυχως! Να πω κιολας πως ειχα βαλει και χαζαπλαστ στα δακτυλιδια.

----------


## ninos

Πάμε για τα επόμενα. ΔΕΝ το βάζουμε κάτω, έχουμε πολύ χρόνο ακόμα

----------


## Gardelius

Κώστα προχωράμε μπροστά. 

Έχει γίνει ένα μπάχαλο φέτος (με το καιρό)  και ειδικά με τις καρδερίνες θα πάρετε πουλάκια ... το πιστεύω !!!

Είδα αυτό που έγραψες για τα δαχτυλίδια και αναρωτήθηκα, παρόλο που ήταν καλυμμένο το πήραν χαμπάρι ;;

----------


## jk21

Κωστα συνεχιζεις .... δυναμη και επιμονη !

----------


## kostaskirki

Τα πράγματα μέχρι στιγμής δεν μου πάνε καλά! !Είχα από ασπορα μέχρι γονείς μετά τα δακτυλιδια να πετάνε τους νεοσσους απο την φωλιά και κλασσικά μετά από καταιγίδα βρήκα μια φωλιά μούσκεμα με νεκρούς νεοσσους μιας και είχε περίεργα γούστα όπως θα δείτε στην φωλιά η καρδερίνα μας!  Στην εικόνα είναι η καινούργια της φωλιά στο ίδιο ακριβώς σημείο! !



Πλέον έχουμε τρεις καινούργιες φωλιές και αναμένουμε σαφώς καλύτερη συνέχεια και λίγο τύχη! !

Μέχρι στιγμής ο μοναδικός νεοσσος!

----------


## Steliosan

:Anim 25:

----------


## johnakos32

Ένας και καλός... 
Εύχομαι να εξελιχθούν όλα όπως θες!

----------


## ninos

Εύχομαι, 3 φωλιές γεμάτες νεοσσούς.

----------


## antonispahn

Ελπίζω τα πράγματα να εξελιχθούν καλύτερα από δω και πέρα

----------


## kostaskirki

Βγήκαμε και τσιμπολαγαμε κιόλας:



Εδω δακτυλιδωσαμε εχθές:



και εδώ αναμενουμε.....

----------


## Steliosan

Ωραια Κωστη καλη συνεχεια και στο κλαρι.

----------


## jk21

Καλη συνεχεια Κωστη !!! κουκλακι ειναι ! ολα να πανε καλα !

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Κώστα !!!!!!!!! Καλοκλάροτα τα μικρούλια !!!

----------


## panos70

Καλη συνεχεια Κωστα, και ολα στο κλαρι γρηγορα

----------


## kostaskirki

Επιτέλους στρώνουν λίγο τα πράγματα στις καρδερίνες

----------


## amastro

Ωραίες εικόνες μας χαρίζεις Κώστα.
Να τα βλέπεις (και να τα βλέπουμε) να μεγαλώνουν χωρίς απρόοπτα.

----------


## Steliosan

Ωραιος και τα μικρακια καλοταισμενα με το καλο.

----------


## ninos

Όλα καλά !!!

----------


## tasos-mo

Τουμπανο ειναι....καλοκλαροτα...απο το τιποτα καλο ειναι και αυτο.καλη συνεχεια.

----------


## jk21

ολα να πανε καλα !!!! καλοκλαρωτα !!!!!!!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Κάποια από τα μικρά στην κλούβα πτήσης! ! Άνετος χώρος! !

----------


## nikoslarisa

μπραβοοοο.ανετος χωρος οτι καλυτεροοο,σου ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## panos70

Ωραίες εικόνες Κώστα, και ανετες κλουβες

----------


## tasos-mo

Εεεε..αξιζε η αναμονη,ηξερα πως δεν θα μας ξεχνουσες ..οχι ομως και κλουβες πτησης, αυτα ειναι αεροδιαδρομοι....καλη πτερορροια και χωρις προβληματα..

----------


## geo_ilion

να τα χαιρεσαι κωστα τα μικρα σου και με το καλο και στο κλαρι και αυτα

----------


## kostaskirki

Το βάψιμο για τα πρώτα έχει ξεκινήσει ενώ για τα τελευταία ξεκινάει σιγά σιγά! !
Άντε με το καλό να περάσει αυτή η δύσκολη φάση για τα πουλιά! !

----------


## ninos

πολύ όμορφα !!!!!!!!! Να σου ζήσουν Κώστα !!!!

----------


## wild15

Να σου ζησουν!!!Ειναι πανεμορφα!!!

----------


## amastro

Ωραία πουλάκια και σε πολύ άνετο χώρο. Πολύ ωραίες εικόνες.

----------


## geo_ilion

να τα χαιρεσαι κωστα τα μικρα σου πολυ ομορφα

----------

